# Orange II - Jules Verne Trophy Attempt



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Follow the adventures of Bruno Peyron & crew aboard their maxicatamaran “Orange II”, as they attempt to win the “Jules Verne Trophy” for the fastest circumnavigation under sailpower:
http://www.maxicatamaran-orange.com/

The Jules Verne Trophy has been held by Olivier de KEesauson and the crew of the trimaran “Geronimo”, in 63 days, 13h 59mins, since the 29th April 2004. The absolute round the world record has been held by the American Steve Fossett, in 58 days, 09h, 32mins, since 5 April 2004.


----------

